# Can you use fresh wood?



## themoffittman

A guy I work with (who will likely join this forum soon) says that relatively fresh wood is good to use and you can skip the soaking part since it already has a lot of moisture in it.

What do _you_ characters think??


----------



## pineywoods

NO fresh cut wood is not good and can lead to lots of creosote


----------



## travcoman45

Unless ya got a super hot runnin smoker built fer that ya gonna have lots a creosote an a nasty taste ta yer food.  I don't soak my wood an only use well seasoned wood.


----------



## azrocker

I used to soak on my brinkman. Thought I could get a longer smoke. Don't soak on my offset. I actually preheat instead. I lay the chunks on my firebox so they don't smoke near as bad. I want a clean smoke not puffy and white. I use the chunks for flavor so I only use cured wood.


----------



## ddave

There's your answer riight there.

Dave


----------



## old poi dog

Pre heating the wood sounds intriguing.....how  would pre heated wood contribute to clean smoke and not puffy and white ?  I agree I do not want the puffy white smoke.  Are you saying that pre-heating seasoned wood would dry out any residual moisture, or is there something else?


----------



## azrocker

Yes I think it does dry it more and also brings it closer to the point of combustion so it does not smolder. I want some smoke but not white.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...light=pre-heat


----------



## old poi dog

Azrocker,  Thanks for providing me the link as reference.  I agree with what you say about pre-heating the wood brings it closer to its point of combustion.  I have the small GOSM smoker and I lay my pieces of wood at the floor of the smoker close to where the flame heats my wood box.  Good smoking to you....:>)


----------



## bbq engineer

No green wood...period.  Use only seasoned wood, and if you are using anything more than chips, soaking is a waste of your time.  Check out this link, and especially the photos and youtube video of an apple chunk that has been cut open after being soaked for 24 hours.  It was informative and an interesting point.

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/woods.html

You should expect smoke from your wood...not moisture.


----------



## garlic

I do use fresh cut wood in my large cooker. I have found that things like Apple and Pecan offer a clean and sweet smoke flavor to the meat. But as previously stated the fire must be *very hot* in order to prevent build up. I have tried it in my smaller offsets and had results that were not nearly as good. My large cooker has a 2.5' X 3' X 3' (3/8" plate inner and 1/4" plate outter layer with a 2" air gap, sealed of course) insulated fire box and it will hold ALOT of wood. Wood is our only fuel source with this cooker.


----------



## bigbaldbbq

Ya might as well use pine while your at it! Green wood is a big time no-no. That is assuming that you actually want to eat what you are cooking.

And I stopped soaking my wood years ago. Seem to make no difference what so ever.


----------



## alx

I have seen green hickory but especialy apple as you mentioned in larger,much hotter burning-restaurant style smokers etc..You have some nice rigs by the way.


----------



## themoffittman

Thank you all for the advice.  NO GREEN WOOD!!  

Thanks to BBQ Engineer for the Virtual Bullet link...VERY interesting bit about soaking wood.  I shall skip it next time.

Have any of you found success with the Minion Method of lighting coals in a horizontal smoker with firebox??  Sounds like that technique is designed for the bullet.  Any stories to share?

TANKS AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## mcp9

how long does it take for wood to season?


----------



## bigbaldbbq

3 to 6 months


----------



## travcoman45

The smaller the hunk the quicker it gonna season.  Split wood seasons lots quicker then logs, chuncks quicker yet.  Smaller chuncks I've had season out in bout 3 months.  Stack stuff so the air can circulate round it an cover it up so the rain don't get to it.


----------



## The Noid

Excellent advice.  My father cut down a black cherry about 2 months ago.  I grabbed some chunk sized branches today and was thinking about using them this weekend to smoke. I guess, judging by the comments, that I should cut the branches into actual chunks and let them season.


----------



## motolife313

If your just tossing them over briquettes  I don't think it would matter much.


----------



## AustinW2000

azrocker said:


> Yes I think it does dry it more and also brings it closer to the point of combustion so it does not smolder. I want some smoke but not white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...light=pre-heat


My dad always throws pieces of wood on the firebox when we're smoking. I always though it was weird but now I see the reason. I think that could probably help a good bit of people.


----------



## Dirtfishingman

Newbie im just getting started and had an electric  before my off set i have now.  I have always used store chips or chungs.  I have a client that gave me a few logs from his apple tree.  When you say green wood what do u guys mean?


----------



## dalber

Green wood is unseasoned wood.


----------



## motolife313

Green means just cut also wet inside, not seasoned


----------



## Dirtfishingman

It was a nice so i chunked the apple up for my smoker.  1st time using cut not store bought.  
It came from a tree thats been cut for a few years but stump is still in. 
Few pieces were damp still and green under the bark but then rest are dty under the bark and core was dry.  Do u think its ok to burn? Or wait a few months


----------



## motolife313

I noticed appl is the only one that's green under the bark. Give it a try I'm sure it will taste great as long as u can get the fire started. If it's to wet it will be hard to light. I've got a downed apple and it had some of the roots in the ground and was still alive, or just went down.  Use a propane torch to start your fire


----------

